# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Как правильно настроить свой цифровой фотоаппарат? Гид для пользователя-любителя

## Irina

*    Введение. Параметры фотосъемки. Диафрагма*

    Для большинства из нас интерес к фотографии сводится всего лишь к использованию компактного фотоаппарата. Возможность запечатлеть картинку, предстающую перед нашими глазами, может простираться от простого  запоминания до более-менее креативной фотографии. Именно в процессе многочисленных фотосъемок появляется желание идти дальше простого нажатия на кнопку спуска затвора, хочется понять сам механизм, чтобы «управлять» фотографией. Наподобие переходных и зеркальных фотокамер многие компактные отныне тоже предлагают режим автоматического контроля параметров фотосъемки. Но эти настройки по умолчанию зачастую не очевидны, и еще более трудно применимы в той или иной ситуации.


*    Искусство фотографии*



В начале статьи уточним, что же это все же за настройки и какое влияние они имеют на процесс фотосъемки, а потом разберем, как правильно настроить свой фотоаппарат в наиболее типичных ситуациях.

    Большинство фотографий, представленных в данной статье, сделано обычной компактной фотокамерой - Canon A710 IS, что еще раз подтверждает, что не обязательно иметь при себе полноценную зеркальную фотокамеру, чтобы сделать поистине креативную фотографию.

    Диафрагма, выдержка и светочувствительность – 3 изменяемых параметра, которые присутствуют абсолютно в любом фотоаппарате, будь он пленочный или цифровой, старый или новый.

    Световой поток входит в фотоаппарат через более или менее большое отверстие (которое его, соответственно, пропускает в большем или меньшем количестве) – это диафрагма. Этот поток входит в течение определенного периода времени, который определяется выдержкой, которая и позволяет регулировать его количество. Материал, который получает его, более или менее чувствителен к свету, что и отображается через показатель светочувствительности. Экспозиция изображения (свет, который попал на пленку или датчик), таким образом, определяется 3 параметрами – диафрагма, выдержка и светочувствительность – которые комбинируются между собой.


*    Параметры фотосъемки: диафрагма и выдержка*



    Процесс экспозиции изображения можно сравнить с наполнением водой ведра с помощью оросительного шланга. Через открытый кран всегда поступает одно и то же количество воды (света). Если диаметр шланга маленький (малая диафрагма), ведро будет наполняться дольше.  Наоборот, если диаметр большой, то ведро наполнится быстрее. Время наполнения водой ведра (скорость затвора) зависит, таким образом, от количества воды, которое может пройти через шланг. Чем меньше проходит воды, тем больше времени требуется, чтобы наполнить ведро. Светочувствительность материала можно сравнить с размером ведра, т.е. его возможностью наполняться быстро. Если ведро маленькое (высокая чувствительность), то надо меньше времени, чтобы его заполнить, и наоборот.

*    Диафрагма*

    Диафрагма – внутренний элемент фотоаппарата, механическая роль которого – регулировать поток света. Речь идет о диске, состоящем из нескольких (обычно 6,8 или 10) лепестков (ламелей), которые, поворачиваясь, делают большее или меньшее отверстие. Именно размер этого отверстия определяет количество света, которое принимает датчик.

    Чтобы определять размеры отверстий диафрагмы, используют специальные величины, которые являются квадратным корнем 2-й степени. Диафрагма f/4 позволяет впустить в 2 раза больше света, чем диафрагма f/5.6. В зависимости от преследуемых целей применяются следующие значения: (f/1, f/1.4), f/2, f/2.8, f/4, f/5.6, f/8, f/11, f/16, f/22, (f/32, f/45)... Значения в скобках встречаются редко. Самые маленькие значения соответствуют отверстиям, пропускающим большее количество света. Наоборот, большие значения присваиваются менее открытым диафрагмам. Таким образом, диафрагма регулирует количество света, которое входит в фотоаппарат, чтобы воздействовать на чувствительный материал. Поэтому, в помещениях, ставятся малые значения (f/2.8, например). В солнечную летнюю погоду нужна очень закрытая диафрагма – т.е. большие ее значения (например,  f/22).

    Размер диафрагмы определяет оптические процессы, которые обозначаются глубиной резкости. Речь идет о зоне, которая будет на фотографии резкой. Фокусирование позволяет регулировать только план изображения, который будет абсолютно резким. Выше и ниже данного значения  зона удовлетворительной резкости соответствует глубине резко изображаемого пространства.  При большой диафрагме (т.е. при ее малом значении - f/2, например), зона резкости может быть в пределах 3 сантиметров. А если настроить диафрагму на значение f/22, глубина резкости будет более значительной – например, 30 сантиметров.


*    Глубина резкости*

    Диафрагма позволяет, таким образом, ограничивать количество поступающего света, но также играет роль в определении глубины резкости изображения, т.е. зоны резко отображаемого на фотографии пространства.


*    Скорость срабатывания затвора. Светочувствительность*

*    Скорость срабатывания затвора*

    Следующий элемент, который позволяет регулировать поток света – выдержка, или скорость срабатывания затвора. В действительности это скорее длительность, нежели скорость. Она позволяет определять время, в течение которого свет может проходить через диафрагму. Выражается в секундах или долях секунды. В общем, в современных фотоаппаратах применяются следующие скорости в диапазоне от  30s до 1/2000s:

    1/2000s, 1/1000s, 1/500s, 1/250s, 1/125s, 1/60s, 1/30s, 1/15s, 1/8s, 1/4s, 1/2s, 1s, 2s, 4s, 8s, 15s, 30s

    Количество света удваивается при каждом значении. Вполне логично, что экспозиция 2s позволяет впускать в 2 раза больше света, чем экспозиции одной секунды.

    Как и в случае с диафрагмой, выбор выдержки также влияет на гармоничность фотографии. При малой выдержке движущийся предмет на фотографии будет казаться застывшим. А, наоборот, при большой выдержке движущийся предмет на фотографии окажется расплывчатым. 

*    Скорость затвора*

    Выдержка позволяет варьировать количество света, которое поступает на чувствительную к свету поверхность. Именно комбинация этих двух параметров определяет оптимальное количество света. Изменяя выдержку при изменении диафрагмы в противоположном направлении, можно получить наилучшую экспозицию.


*    Вариация параметров экспопары*

    Если объект фотографии правильно экспонирован при диафрагме f/5.6 и выдержке 1/8s (значения, которые дает фотоэлемент фотоаппарата либо внешний экспонометр), можно изменять эти параметры, не меняя экспозиции.

    Если не меняется экспозиция, то изменение диафрагмы (с f/5.6 до f/4) изменяет глубину резкости. Кроме того, изменение выдержки (с 1/8s до 1/15s) может вызвать на фотографии размытость вследствие движения. В данном случае, чтобы избежать этой проблемы, надо использовать штатив.

    Один раз определив экспопару диафрагма/выдержка, далее надо регулировать чувствительность, чтобы определять, какое количество света, большее или меньшее, необходимо.

*    Светочувствительность
*
    Когда количество света, которое проходит через диафрагму определено параметрами диафрагмы и выдержки, светочувствительный материал может его улавливать. Что бы не использовалось – пленка или цифровой датчик – результат одинаков: надо улавливать световой поток, чтобы получить фотографию. Светочувствительный материал может лучше или хуже улавливать фотоны.

    Если взять недавний пример с ведром, то можно сравнить высокую светочувствительность с маленьким ведром, которое быстро заполняется. Наоборот, большое ведро (малая светочувствительность) нуждается в большем по времени заполнении.

    В случае с пленочными фотокамерами, речь идет о светочувствительности ISO. Пленка 50 ISO мало чувствительна, и необходимо больше света, чтобы ее экспонировать. Наоборот, пленка 1600 ISO высоко чувствительна и подойдет для фотосъемки в условиях слабой освещенности. В общем, пленка малой светочувствительности содержит маленькие зёрна серебра, зерно малоконтрастно. При высокой светочувствительности зёрна более крупные и более заметны на фотографии.

*    Пример: зёрна серебра*

    В цифровой фотографии процесс отличен, датчик обладает собственной чувствительностью. Полученный сигнал модифицируется, чтобы изменить светочувствительность. Уровни фиксируются, чтобы получить эквивалентную светочувствительность, которая бы имела место при съемке пленочной фотокамерой. Наиболее часто встречающиеся значения: 50 ISO, 100, 200, 400, 800, 1600 и 3200 ISO. Между каждым из этих значений количество света удваивается или уменьшается вдвое. Таким образом, можно воздействовать на экспозицию через светочувствительность.

*    Пример: цифровой шум (800 ISO)*

    На пленочной фотографии высокая светочувствительность зависит от размера зерна. При цифровой фотосъемке значительному усилению сигнала сопутствует усиление помех, вызываемых цифровым шумом. Это особенно видно в темных частях изображения.

*    Баланс белого*

    Баланс белого – фундаментальная настройка, которая позволяет настраивать цвета изображения под условия освещения при взятии фотографии. Освещение по умолчанию – дневной свет. Утренний свет обычно имеет более холодный оттенок (что передается на фотографии холодными оттенками цветов), а вечерний свет – более теплый (очевидный пример – оранжевый закат солнца). Если взять за основу белый цвет, то он будет каждый раз разным в условиях разного освещения.

    В случае искусственного освещения ситуация идентична. При освещении лампами накаливания (классические лампы), на фотографии заметная оранжевая доминанта. При флуоресцентном освещении (неоновые лампы), преобладающий цветовой тон – зеленоватый. Чтобы решить данную проблему и получить оригинальные цвета на фотографии, надо прибегнуть к балансу белого, автоматическому, предустановленному или настроенному самостоятельно.

    Внимание: применять настройку баланса белого, теоретически не применяемую в данной ситуации, можно, только если это необходимо для передачи особого настроения (например, холодные тона фотографии напомнят время наступления ночи).
*
    Баланс белого при освещении лампами накаливания*


*    Исправленный баланс белого*

    Цветовая разница между разными типами освещения является значением цветовой температуры. Она выражается в Кельвинах (K). Чем выше эта температура, тем холоднее цвета, и наоборот. Цветовая температура "дневной свет" находится в диапазоне между 5000 и 6500K. Для заходящего солнца (теплые цвета) температура варьируется между 2000 и 4500K, а для голубого неба (холодные цвета) -1100K.

    В общем случае имеет место автоматическая настройка, по умолчанию, которая будет  анализировать сцену, чтобы сместить кривую и правильно отобразить истинные цвета.  Если результат удовлетворителен, то надо установить параметр вручную. В частности это применяется при съемке в помещениях с лампами накаливания, когда фотографии получаются с оранжеватым оттенком. В этом случае надо всего лишь включить предустановленный режим или самостоятельно настроить баланс белого.

----------


## Irina

*
    Часто встречающиеся предустановленные параметры:*

        *
          Солнце (Daylight): натуральный баланс белого для освещенной дневным светом сцены
        *
          Тень (Shadow): сцены, находящиеся в тени
        *
          Облачно (Cloudy): при облачной погоде
        *
          Вспышка (Flash): поскольку свет вспышки обычно холодный, этот режим используется, чтобы сделать цвета фотографии более натуральными
        *
          Лампы накаливания (Tungsten): использовать в помещении с классическими лампами, чтобы избежать оранжевых оттенков 
        *
          Флуоресцентные лампы (Fluorescent): использовать при неоновом освещении

    Также всегда остается возможность самому настроить баланс белого с помощью белого или нейтрально-серого листа бумаги. Цель – показать фотоаппарату, какой цвет на изображении соответствует белому (или нейтрально-серому на серой карте). Процедура различна в зависимости от вида фотоаппарата: некоторые используют уже сделанную фотографию, другим необходимо сделать еще одну дополнительную в момент настройки. Лучше настраивать баланс белого еще до проведения фотосъемки, поскольку при последующем ретушировании часто сложно корректировать некоторые виды преобладающих цветовых тонов.

    Внимание также к смешению различных источников света. Вспышка (настроенная на дневной свет), применяемая в помещении с освещением лампами накаливания, придаст изображению холодный оттенок.


*    Другие настройки (автофокусирование и  замер экспозиции)*



*    Автофокусирование*

    На некоторых фотоаппаратах можно воздействовать также и на процесс фокусирования. Существует 2 режима – точечное автофокусирование и сплошное автофокусирование.

    Точечное – то, которое обыкновенно используется, фокусирование осуществляется посредством предварительного нажатия на спусковой механизм, который остается блокированным до момента, как не будет ослаблен. Это режим, который используется в большинстве случаев и который работает относительно хорошо. Но внимание на используемый фокусирующий коллиматор, если у фотоаппарата их несколько. В автоматическом режиме аппарат сам определяет, что является объектом фокусирования, а это может быть чревато размытостью истинного объекта фотосъемки при абсолютной резкости фона!

*    Правильная фокусировка*

    Другая возможность – сплошное автофокусирование. В этом режиме фокусирование не фиксировано и изменяется. Его применение оправдано при съемке спортивных мероприятий, где объект подвижен и фокусирование должно постоянно обновляться. Здесь также стоит обратить на то, какой коллиматор используется, чтобы он всегда был направлен на объект и чтобы избежать, таким образом, ошибок фокусировки.

*    Замер экспозиции*

    В общем, фотоаппарат измеряет поток света на всем изображении, во многих точках в разных его частях. Именно таким образом получается наилучшая экспозиция. Речь идет о матричном, или общем, замере (обозначение различно для разных марок фотокамер). Если предлагаемая экспозиция обычно правильна, замер может быть ложным, т.к. значительна разница в освещенности между фоном и объектом фотосъемки, либо в случае особых видов освещения.

*    Темная часть изображения мешает замеру*

    Чтобы исправить ситуацию, есть различные способы. Первый – использовать функцию недо- или передержки. Например, это допускается, когда при съемке заснеженного пейзажа, фотоаппарат пытается недодерживать изображение при виде ослепляющего белого. Можно помешать данной ошибке, если скорректировать экспозицию на +1 IL (значение силы светы, или диафрагмы).

    Внимание: современные фотоаппараты все более прогрессивны и фотоэлементы далеко не всегда совершают ошибки, даже в трудных ситуациях, но все-таки предварительно всегда надо сделать тестовую фотографию, чтобы знать, что фотоаппарат автоматически справляется с проблемой.

    Другой параметр, который может быть изменен, если такая настройка присутствует, - это режим замера экспозиции.  Вместо того чтобы замерять экспозицию на всем изображении, как это делается при матричном замере, можно уделить больше внимания центру изображения, пусть и принимая в расчет оставшуюся часть изображения.

    В крайнем случае, точечный замер экспозиции позволит замерить свет в одной единственной точке изображения. Это ручная функция, которая в повседневной жизни встречается крайне редко. Типичный пример – сцена концерта, где освещен только один певец. В данном случае точечный замер, который позволяет получить правильную экспозицию всего изображения.

    Последний параметр, который можно использовать, - запоминание экспозиции с указанием части, которую необходимо экспонировать правильно. Эта функция, в общем, присутствует в зеркальных фотокамерах, но иногда встречается и в некоторых компактных. Иногда эта функция служит для настройки интенсивности вспышки по отношению к объекту фотосъемки.


*    Использование вспышки. Ситуация: пейзаж и портрет*


    Использование вспышки иногда очень проблематично. И правда, часто получаются белые предметы на черном фоне потому, что вспышка пытается осветить всю сцену. Не все фотоаппараты имеют режимы регулировки вспышки, но с каждым годом таких фотоаппаратов все больше.

    Фотосъемка с использованием вспышки требует понимания связи между имеющимся естественным освещением и вспышкой. В условиях слабого освещения скорость затвора становится настолько малой, что фотография получается размытой. Именно поэтому используется вспышка, которая дополняет свет, которого не хватает. Если свет вспышки слишком силен по отношению к окружающему свету, фотоаппарат будет экспонировать с помощью вспышки, которая осветит, что будет возможно, а другие предметы на изображении останутся темными.

    Если освещение будет присутствовать в достаточном количестве, разница между светом вспышки и окружающим освещением будет меньше, и между ними будет иметь место равновесие. Это, например, имеет место в случае фотосъемки при дневном освещении, когда вспышка только лишь компенсирует свет, который освещает сцену.

    Некоторые фотоаппараты позволяют осуществлять медленную синхронизацию. Речь идет о режиме, в котором фотокамера применяет малую скорость затвора (откуда и риск получения размытости изображения), но со вспышкой, которая делает неподвижным предмет фотосъемки. Однако это приемлемо не во всех ситуациях, хотя использование вспышки позволяет сохранить общий свет сцены.

    На следующем изображении фотография слева сделана при естественном освещении. Она сделана против света и часть, расположенная ближе к нам, темная. Применяя вспышку классическим способом, как на второй фотографии, только свет вспышки экспонирует фотографию. Если перейти в режим медленной синхронизации, как на последней фотографии, вспышка добавляет света, чтобы осветить часть, находящуюся ближе к нам, но сохраняя натуральное освещение фона на фотографии.

*    Режимы вспышки*

    В условиях слабого освещения, прежде всего, надо увеличить светочувствительность, но оставить неизменными значения эскпопары, чтобы не испортить качество фотографии. Именно поэтому надо использовать вспышку, выбрав наиболее подходящий к этой сцене режим.

    Для фотоаппаратов с ручным режимом вспышки TTL (как у зеркальной фотокамеры) лучше выбрать наиболее близкую к сцене экспозицию, сохраняя выдержку, чтобы избежать чрезмерной размытости. Таким образом, если шкала экспозиции показывает, что надо поставить значения экспопары f/4 и 1/2s при 400 ISO, возможно зафиксировать экспозицию при f/4 и 1/8s, чтобы уменьшить размытость. Вспышка зафиксирует сцену, и общий свет будет сохранен.

    Не стоит бояться использовать вспышку при дневном освещении, в дополнении к естественному свету, чтобы придать больше значении первому плану и подчеркнуть тени. Надо только знать, как она функционирует, чтобы применить ее в нужном количестве.



*    Смягчение цветов при съемке против света*


*    Выделение переднего плана*

     В заключение надо рассмотреть базовые настройки типовых ситуаций. Речь идет только о типовых настройках, если ситуация соответствует данному типу.

    Несколько советов: в общем, оптические параметры объектива лучше при одной или двух диафрагмах после его максимального открытия. Если нет особых ограничений (минимальная или максимальная глубина резкости или особые условия освещения), то рекомендуется установить диафрагму, которая даст наилучшее возможное качество.  Что касается светочувствительности, изображение тем лучше, чем она ниже, при ее увеличении качество ухудшается. Таким образом, если условия это позволяют, надо придерживаться данного значения светочувствительности.  Что касается выдержки, для получения резких изображений допускается настройка выдержки на значение, равное 1/фокусное расстояние. Для фокусного расстояния в 28 мм четкое фото получается при выдержке в 1/30s, а для фокусного расстояния в 200 мм – при 1/200s.

*    Пейзаж*

    Чтобы правильно сделать фотографию пейзажа, желательно, по возможности, использовать штатив. Это позволит сделать фотографию при малой светочувствительности, чтобы получить наиболее «чистую» фотографию, не заботясь о значениях выдержки. Кроме того, это позволит обеспечить наибольшую возможную глубину резкости, при, следовательно, малой диафрагме, чтобы сделать все детали пейзажа резкими и четкими. Применение штатива позволит также уделить большее внимание горизонту, который часто на фотографиях без штатива оказывается под углом.


*    Пейзаж*



    Самые распространенные настройки в этом случае:

        *
          Малая светочувствительность (80 или 100 ISO, например)
        *
          Малая диафрагма (f/8 для компактных фотокамер, f/16 – для зеркальных)
        *
          Использование штатива, чтобы улучшить установку кадра, не меняя выдержку
*
    Портрет
*
    Портрет – один из наиболее популярных видов фотографии. Так же, впрочем, как и для пейзажа, правила портретной съемки не фиксированы и зависят от особенностей конкретной фотосъемки и конкретного объекта.

    Если надо лишь выделить объект из фона, используется наибольшая возможная диафрагма. Даже если оптическое качество не оптимально, мягкость, которая за этим следует, не столь нежелательна, т.к. это позволяет скрыть дефекты кожи. Чтобы уменьшить также глубину резкости, можно использовать фотоаппарат на большом фокусном расстоянии от объекта. Но не обязательно использовать зум, при котором качество часто ухудшается, надо лишь определить промежуточное оптимальное значение расстояния.


    Что касается светочувствительности, то здесь все зависит от имеющегося освещения. В помещении надо ее немного увеличивать до 200-400 ISO. Если появляющийся шум очень виден и мешает правильной цветопередаче на фотографии, можно применить черно-белый режим.

*    Выводы:*

        *
          Большая диафрагма для меньшей глубины резкости
        *
          Малая или средняя светочувствительность или черно-белая фотосъемка при необходимости ее значительного увеличения
        *
          Длинное фокусное расстояние для получения лучшей глубины резкости и угла зрения


*    Ситуация: спортивная и ночная фотосъемки*



*    Спортивная фотосъемка*

    Спортивная фотосъемка – не самая простая задача, с которой может справиться компактная фотокамера, учитывая, что период спуска затвора латентен, автофокусирование не столь совершенно, что увеличивает продолжительность фотосъемки по сравнению с зеркальной фотокамерой. Но теоретически и это возможно, если движение не имеет особо большой скорости.

    В спорте возможны 2 подхода – применение большой выдержки для полной фиксации движения и, наоборот, меньшей выдержки для подчеркивания процесса движения. В первом случае рекомендуется настраивать также малую глубину резкости, чтобы выделять объекта из фона. При низкой выдержке, чем более размыта фотография, тем сложнее определить, что на ней изображено. Если правильно настроить значение выдержки, то можно отделить резкую часть изображения от размытой и, тем самым, облегчить  восприятие объекта фотосъемки.


*    Эффект динамичности*

    В механических видах спорта именно применение малой выдержки позволяет достигнуть эффекта динамичности движения. Надо выбрать малую выдержку, как, например, 1/15s, и следовать за траекторией объекта, начав движение раньше и продолжая его после.

    Могут иметь место 2 режима настройки:

    Эффект неподвижности:

        *
          Большая диафрагма, большая выдержка
        *
          Длительное фокусирование, если объект направляется в ось фотографа

    Эффект динамичности движения:

        *
          Достаточно малая выдержка, малая диафрагма
        *
          Движение, которое сопутствует объекту, начинаясь раньше и заканчиваясь позже

*    Ночная съемка*

    Чтобы сделать фотографию ночью, нужна длительная экспозиция, т.к., по определению, мало света. Штатив в этом случае обязателен, поскольку скорость затвора часто выше одной или двух секунд. Можно выбрать оптимальную диафрагму, при которой качество будет наивысшим. Использование максимально закрытой диафрагмы позволяет особо подчеркнуть светящиеся точки изображения, усиливая их свечение тем больше, чем уменьшается значение диафрагмы.

    Настройки:

        *
          Использование штатива
        *
          Малая или средняя диафрагма
        *
          Использование, по возможности, автоспуска, чтобы избежать дрожания фотоаппарата

*
    Ситуация: путешествие*

    Фотосъемка в путешествии можно сочетать в себе множество типовых ситуаций, от пейзажа до портретов местных жителей. Таким образом, надо уметь правильно определять, что применимо к тому или иному моменту. Главная проблема – не выбор времени фотосъемки, а выбор имеющегося освещения. Летом освещение сильное в течение всего дня, с четкими тенями, которые не подчеркивают объемы. В общем, рекомендуется осуществлять съемку при утреннем или вечернем освещении, которое мягче и более обманчиво.

* 
    Фотосъемка при утреннем освещении
*

    Когда возможности выбора нет и освещение сильное, то надо обходиться тем, что есть в распоряжении.  Вместо прямого света солнца лучше использовать отраженный свет (от земли, стены и т.д.). Также можно использовать вспышку, чтобы смягчить контрасты.

    При слабом освещении далеко не всегда получается использовать штатив, в этом случае надо пробовать увеличивать чувствительность, хорошо закрепив фотоаппарат (т.е. избегать фотосъемки на вытянутой руке) или применяя функцию стабилизации, если таковая присутствует у фотокамеры.

* 
    Фотосъемка в ночное время суток с использованием стабилизатора*


    Фотографии из путешествия часто являются не чем-то художественным, скорее это просто воспоминание. Даже если не удастся что-то запечатлеть из-за плохих условий съемки, останется как минимум воспоминание, которое пусть и нельзя поставить в рамку.

    Кроме того, цифровой фотоаппарат позволяет делать одни и те же снимки с разными настройками, а также и в автоматическом режиме – чтоб уж «наверняка». И для этого совсем не обязательно иметь десятки карт памяти.



    Источник: Presence-PC

----------


## Sanych

Дело конечно нужное,  но я в своем цифровике авто режим поставил и пусть сам думает

----------


## Irina

аналогично) но может кому интересно) Я с техникой такого рода на Вы)

----------


## vova230

А я сожалею о тех временах, когда любой параметр устанавливался вручную. А теперь даже в ручном режиме некоторые параметры оказываются взаимосвязаны. Да, так меньше ошибок и частично автоматика спасает фото, но меньше возможностей обыгрывать процесс съемки. А в компактных фотоаппаратах так вообще лучше всего поставить автомат и все. Получаем вполне достойные фотографии. Может поэтому все больше стало "профессиональных" фотографов, которые снимают в режиме "Авто"

----------


## bobom

> Может поэтому все больше стало "профессиональных" фотографов, которые снимают в режиме "Авто"


Глубоко ошибаетесь....

----------


## vova230

> Глубоко ошибаетесь....


увы, часто с такими встречаюсь.

----------


## Sanych

Эт я такой  Я не вникал в тонкости свой цифровой мыльницы. Обычные домашние фотки и всякие походы на природу, на озера и моря. В режиме авто снимаю.

----------


## bobom

> увы, часто с такими встречаюсь.


Застрелиццо...я даже не знаю работает ли у меня авто режим на моей камере...

Помню как-то один умник положил весь клубфото под стол на минут десять, сказав, что у D3S наверное афигенный режим авто...e:

*Sanych*, одно дело рубить на этом бабло, другое фотографировать для себя

----------


## zaraki

объясните дятлу плизз почему:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Sony Cyber-shot DSC-W310 





может такой снимок сделать а мой 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Olympus SP-600 UZ
вешается даже при попытке заходящее снять??????????????

----------


## Mouse

Я не верю, что эта фотка не отфотошоплена. При таком высоком и ярком солнце любая автоматика ослепнит. Есть вариант ручной настройки, но у этих фотиков она отсутствует. Как вариант - сонька покачественней, но это мыльницы. Нету подтверждения, что эта фотка сонькой сделана.
ПС ты посмотри, сфинкс виден в тени, если настраиваешь экспозицию по сфинксу - то всё небо белое будет, а  если по солнцу - то сфинкс черный. Это монтаж.

----------


## zaraki

ну ненаю смысл афтару мне врать - дефачка просто выложила свои фотки после поездки

----------


## JAHolper

Так сфинкс по идее там не в тени был. Ну то есть он даже с этой стороны по сути должен был хорошо освещённым быть, там же куча света, поэтому и при крайних значениях экспозиции нарисовался.

----------

